# Fischerprüfung in Bayern zukünftig nur noch auf Deutsch



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

Wie ich gelesen habe, soll in Bayern  die russische und englische Sprachversion der Fischerprüfung ab September 2019 deaktiviert werden.

Damit dürften dann in Zukunft Personen ohne deutsche Sprachkenntnisse erhebliche Probleme bekommen, die Prüfung erfolgeich ablegen zu können.


----------



## yukonjack (15. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wie ich gelesen habe, soll in Bayern  die russische und englische Sprachversion der Fischerprüfung ab September 2019 deaktiviert werden.
> 
> Damit dürften dann in Zukunft Personen ohne deutsche Sprachkenntnisse erhebliche Probleme bekommen, die Prüfung erfolgeich ablegen zu können.


In Bayern wird also deutsch gesprochen? Iss ja ganz neu.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. März 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> In Bayern wird also deutsch gesprochen? Iss ja ganz neu.



Hallo,

aber sicher, wir sprechen sogar hochdeutsch (stimmt nach rein sprachlicher Definition tatsächlich).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## trawar (15. März 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach wären die Bayern die nächsten die nach England aus der EU austreten dürften.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Damit dürften dann in Zukunft Personen ohne deutsche Sprachkenntnisse erhebliche Probleme bekommen, die Prüfung erfolgeich ablegen zu können.



Ich denke, man will es den Migranten halt möglichst unbequem machen.
Sonst kann ich keinen Grund dafür sehen, warum diese lächerliche Prüfung unbedingt in Deutsch abgehalten werden soll?
Es ist ja nicht so das die Fische nur Deutsch verstehen.
Vielleicht hat man auch nur Angst davor, dass der potenzielle Kontrolleur sein Gegenüber nicht versteht?

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (15. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Vielleicht hat man auch nur Angst davor, dass der potenzielle Kontrolleur sein Gegenüber nicht versteht?



Könnte durchaus sein, denn der Verband sucht momentan auch Fischereiaufseher mit Sprachkenntnissen in Dolmetscher-Qualität.

Der größte Zuzug aus den ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten dürfte eh vorüber sein, da lässt man dann halt auch die Ausnahmeregelungen langsam auslaufen.

Früher konnten viele Spätaussiedler m.W. den Fischereischein auch ohne Prüfung erwerben, danach konnte man die Prüfung auf Russisch machen, jetzt eben gar keine Ausnahmen mehr.


----------



## NaabMäx (16. März 2019)

As bayerische ist erfunden worden, damit die Preußen und Fischköpf nicht alles verstehen, was wir sagen und meinen.
Die Fischköpf haben mit Ihrem Platt gekontert, der Preiß war unfähig zu so einer Tat, aber der Saxe der gibt's uns aber richtig.


----------

